# Wirtschaftssimulation



## impact (3. Feb 2010)

Moin Moin

ich bastel gerade an einem Projekt für die Schule. Soll eine Wirtschaftssimulation werden.
Sowas wie Sim City für arme.
Überlege grade wie ich das mit den Bürgern von meiner Stadt machen soll. Würdet ihr für jeden Bürger ein eigenes Objekt erstellen?? Geht das überhaupt, da das ja automatisch gehen müsste, da die größe der Stadt je nach Ansehen, Steuern usw wachsen bzw schrumpfen soll.
Oder sollte man einfach eine Variable anlegen die dann die Zahl der Bürger darstellt?


----------



## Atze (3. Feb 2010)

ich würde sagen, das kommt drauf an "wofür" du die bürger brauchst. wenn sie was in irgendeiner form aggieren, werte annehmen, visualisierbar sein sollen müssen es wohl objekte werden.
wenn du sie aber nur als berechnungswert und für die statistik brauchst, würd ich mir das aufwands- und performancetechnisch sparen. und kommt auch drauf an wieviele es letztendlich werden und was sie tun. ein "dorf" mit einigen hundert einwohnern (obwohl das auch schon ne menge objekte sind) wäre sicherlich noch zu verkraften, aber was ist, wenn es millionenstädte werden?


----------



## impact (3. Feb 2010)

Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort,
wahrscheinlich werd ichs dann der Einfachheit wegen ohne Objekte machen. Aber nur Interessehalber (oder ich überlege es mir doch noch anders) wie könnte man das denn umsetzen, da die Objekte ja "von alleine" erzeugt werden müssten.


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Feb 2010)

zum Beispiel mit einer Methode die einer Liste einen neuen Bürger hinzufügt.


```
public void addCitizen()
{
     citizenList.add(new Citizen());
}
```


----------



## impact (3. Feb 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, ich werds mir noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------

